# Centre for Life, Newcastle upon tyne ????



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Anyone being treated here??

Thanks

Ju x x


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ju,
We are currently on the waiting list to go to Centre for Life (having been transferred from Sunderland following other treatment).  We should be starting IVF around Christmas time so would also love to hear how anyone rates them.

Thanks,

SuzyChick xx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Suzychick,

Thanx for reply on both posts , im going soon so can tell you more then...

Keep in touch !!!

Lots of love Ju x x x


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Girls - I have had one IVF and went for my et at the centre for life, but was based mainly at one of their satellite clinics.  Just thought I should make you aware that they are closing for 3-6 months from November to refurbish their labs.  I am unsure what procedures they have put in place to treat IVF patients during this time, but assumably they have sorted something out with another clinic

chantelle


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

im not under the centre for life in newcastle my self but we have a north east girl meet up thread going and some of the ladies on there have been/or are under the centre for life

i have added the link to our thread for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33880.new/boardseen.html#new

please feel free to come join us- there is a list of ladies on our thread which also states which clinics htey are unde

hope this is of some help to you all

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanx for all your info !!

Thanx for warning re closing the labs Chantelle 

Wishng you all good luck 

Love Ju x


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 
I have had one ICSI tx at CFL and am due to start dr for 2nd cycle on 3rd September.
They wanted us to start sooner but we have a holiday booked. As Chantelle said they are closing in November for 3 months for refurbishment, not sure if they are doing tx after that date.

Liz


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am having treatment at Newcastle Centre For Life.
How do you lot find it there?


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

HI everyone, just bumping this thread back up again.  We had our initial consultation at Centre for Life today.  They all seemed really nice and friendly.  

We are being told that the NHS waiting list is currently 6-12 months (hopefully nearer to 6!) and yes, they are closing for refurbishment in November.  The plan is to bring forward the majority of treatments to before November where possible and then move patients to The Freeman after that - they are saying that the refurb should have no impact on treatment timings at all (hopefully!!).

Does anyone else have any reviews of Centre for Life?

SuzyChick xx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

I had 3 ICSI treatments, and got a positive on the 3rd! I found the Centre friendly and efficient. 

Good luck all.

Treen


----------



## Geordiegal (Nov 2, 2005)

Hiya all! im new here and i have just started my treatment at the centre for life.


----------



## andreat (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, 

I had 2 IVF cycles at the Centre for Life.  I had a lot of little niggles and a bad feeling about the treatment here, there were too many mistakes (or maybe mishaps) with the treatment which led me to look elsewhere.  

I'm currently having IVF at the Queen Elizabeth in Gateshead and it is a different world there, you are treated as an individual and their empathy comes across as genuine.  It is a much more relaxed unit.

The perception is that the CfL are the best in the area as they have a new purpose built building and are often in the media. Having now experienced another fertility centre my opinion is that there are better in the area.  I would recommend that anyone in the area has a consultation at the QE before beginning treatment at the CfL, this consultation backed up with the success rates posted on the HFEA website would be sure to change a few minds.

If this cycle doesn't work out, I'd be sure to return to the QE.


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Andrea,

In a similar position to you, 2 cycles at CofL and not too impressed - can't put my finger on it particularly, just a niggle.  Most of my treatment was carried out in one of the satellite centres - and they are fantastic, small unit and really care.  Have a consultation booked at Gateshead end November, with tx starting end Feb.  You must let me know how you get on.

lol
chantelle
x


----------



## andreat (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Chantelle

I didn't realise there were satellite centres, I live in the North Tyneside area so all my treatment was at Newcastle.  

I know that feeling you had regarding the CfL.  There were some mistakes with my first cycle but I know they could have happened at any centre, I don't blame them for the negative results but there was something that stopped me wanting to hand money over to them for a third cycle - I don't think we would have tried again if we hadn't discovered the QE.

I had 2 embies transferred on Wednesday and I'll be testing on the 16th.  I had a better feeling throughout the treatment at the QE, I think it was a case of having more confidence in them.  A couple of differences I appreciated were that at egg collection your partner can be with you and at the transfer you're shown the embies in your womb. 

I hope it goes well for you and you're as happy with them as I am. 

Andrea


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry to 'but' in but just thought I'd let you know that I have had all my tx with the QE and find the staff there absolutely fantastic. I did consider the cfl initially but am thankful that I chose the QE.  I really cant rate them highly enough !!!!!!

Andrea, lots of luck for your   and I hope you get that BFP result on the 16th !  I've got my fingers crossed for you !

Chantelle, good luck for your consultation this month and tx when it begins in Feb.  I'll be back there in January myself !!!!!

Sending everyone lots of   and GOOD LUCK


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies, can anyone answer a query for me?  We were transferred from Sunderland to CfL (as Sunderland does not do full IVF yet and this is our next step).  We get one free NHS 'go' which for whatever mad funding reason has to be at CfL.  I know that we cannot pay privately for a treatment at CfL whilst waiting for our NHS treatment but does anyone know if you can go to another clinic privately whilst still remaining on the NHS list (which for us could be up to another 10 months away)?  We had considered the QE because we had heard so many good reports - not just about success rates, but about how they treat you personally.

We had our first appointment with Cfl in September and they seemed nice enough but like some of you have also commented, I seem to be getting a 'funny feeling' about them - nothing too bad just they do not seem to treat you as individuals - maybe it is just the number of people they see there but I don't feel they seem to understand individual problems and just treat everyone en-masse as another IVF tx 

Good luck Andrea with your  !!!

SuzyChick xx


----------



## andreat (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry SuzyChick,

I don't know the answer to this one, the only thing I can suggest is to drop the QE an email.  I don't have their address at hand but you'll find it on the HFEA website if you click on the 'find a clinic' option.  

I hope your NHS wait at the CfL isn't too long, they do ask you when you want to start treatment so if you do squeeze a cycle in at the QE you'll be able to defer the CfL cycle for a couple of months if it comes earlier than expected - and of course if you need to!!

Good luck in whatever you choose, or are allowed, to do.

Also good luck to Hollysox, I hope it goes well for you.

Andrea


----------

